# Will a tube swap in my Blues Jr...



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

make that much difference in tone? Is thetubestore Econo BJr package better than what came stock in my BJr? I am looking for max headroom. I get my dirt from my pedalboard. From what I understand no biasing is required with the BJr as well?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

You might want to just try a 12AY7 in the 1st preamp slot instead of a 12AX7, the 12AY7 distorts later and will provide a bit more headroom.

If you really want a lot of headroom, you'll have to look into a different amp, though. While the 12AY7 provides more headroom, it does so at the sacrifice of maximum volume. For what you could sell the BJ for used, you could pick up a Traynor YCV40 with a lot more headroom and much bigger sound.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

hollowbody,

I am keeping the BJr as it is an excellent amp and I really like it. It is 4 years old with stock tubes and I am just wondering if new ones would "freshen" things up a bit.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I changed the tubes in my Blues Jr to TungSols just to try them out as there were a mix of everything in there from the guy I bought it from. It sounds better to me now, but it may just be my hearing. I also changed the speaker in it but after the tube change.

Brian


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

k tone said:


> hollowbody,
> 
> I am keeping the BJr as it is an excellent amp and I really like it. It is 4 years old with stock tubes and I am just wondering if new ones would "freshen" things up a bit.


Depends how much play time you've had on that amp in 4 years. Could be its time for a tube change.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

brimc76 said:


> I changed the tubes in my Blues Jr to TungSols just to try them out as there were a mix of everything in there from the guy I bought it from. It sounds better to me now, but it may just be my hearing. I also changed the speaker in it but after the tube change.
> 
> Brian


I like Tungsol 12AX7s a lot too, they're my favourite non-NOS preamp tube. 

k tone, I would try a pair of Tungsol 12AX7s in v2 and v3, and find a nice 12AY7 to put into v1, maybe a nice NOS tube? As I said before, the 12AY7 will give you lots more clean headroom, the amp won't start to distort until about 7 on the dial instead of around 4 or 5 like it does stock. You might miss a little bit of overall volume, but it won't be much, and if you're just playing at home, you likely won't miss it at all.

You're right, the BJ is cathode biased and doesn't require bias adjustments. While you're at it, I would get a new pair of JJ EL84s to put in the power section. Tubes are fairly cheap and a nice set of fresh tubes always does a great job of opening up an amp.

Another avenue to go is to replace the stock speaker with something that stays clean longer, like an Eminence Swamp Thang. It's a really loud speaker with a very high sensitivity and doesn't distort easily. A Swamp Thang and a 12AY7 will get you a very clean sounding amp.

Also, I'm not knocking the BJ. I had one and thought it was great. All I meant was that there is only so much clean you can get out of it, and if you really want an amp that stays clean, you might be better served looking for something else. If you're happy with the BJ, then by all means, stick with it! You might find with a couple tweaks that it will be all the amp you need.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Regardless of their age/use, assuming the stock tubes are Sovtek, you should notice an improvement from either BJr upgrade offered by the tubestore...IMO.

Also, if you're considering a tube swap in V1 for more headroom, I'd _seriously_ consider getting a NOS JAN-Philips 5751. Less volume loss than a 12AY7 and no loss in tone. In fact, you'd almost certainly hear greatly improved tone over the stock tube.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Regardless of their age/use, assuming the stock tubes are Sovtek, you should notice an improvement from either BJr upgrade offered by the tubestore...IMO.
> 
> Also, if you're considering a tube swap in V1 for more headroom, I'd _seriously_ consider getting a NOS JAN-Philips 5751. Less volume loss than a 12AY7 and no loss in tone. In fact, you'd almost certainly hear greatly improved tone over the stock tube.


Actually, that's exactly what the TubeStore recommended. I have a Jan-Phillips 5751 but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

Guys thanks alot for the help. I am thinking of the Blues Jr Value Package at the Tubestore (Are their prices in American $?). I will only get 2 of the JJ 12AX7's and get the NOS JAN-Philips 5751 for V1. According to what I am reading here this will give slightly increased headroom with minimal volume loss. 

One last question. Is V1 the left most position as you look at the back of the amp?

Thanks again from a tube noob.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

k tone said:


> One last question. Is V1 the left most position as you look at the back of the amp?


Right most I believe.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Right most I believe.


Yeah, it's the one on the right. v2 is the middle (tonestack) and then v3 is the left most (phase inverter).


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

+1 on the Jan-Phillips. One of better bang-for-buck NOS pre-amp deals out there - all of the J-P pre-amp tubes really. The Jan-Phillips 12AT7's are also nice if you want a touch less gain (about 60 vs the 5751 at 70), and a steal for NOS at the price The Tubestore is asking.

I REALLY love the new production Tung-Sol 12AX7's. There's at least one of them in almost every amp I own, the exception being my Deluxe Reverb clone. The TS is a touch too bright (for my taste) in that amp. But for detail, gain factor, and noise floor they just can't be beat at that price.

BTW, I don't know how sensitive this circuit is to changing gain factors in the pre-amp. I think you're pretty safe moving up in gain factor, but moving down can have some adverse impacts. I can't remember the details of why exactly - maybe something to due with biasing of the stage? I'm sure one of our colleagues will know.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes. Fender tube amps are "counted" from the input jack to the output red light, whether they are tweed-style rear facing controls or '60s style front panels.


----------

